# Wood Floors



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Considering putting some type of laminate floor in family room and hall. Obvious concerns are scratching from three dogs. Area rugs and runners will be used wherever possible.

Anyone have good luck with certain brands, or any to stay away from?

Thanks


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

I have the real stuff in my den and one dog inside and he scratches/gouges the He!! out of it no matter how short the nails are. When it is redone a again there will be no dogs inside.


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'd go with Pergo...that stuff is tough. I've got a buddy with 3 Great Danes and not a scratch yet, this is after 2 years.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

We have the Pergo too...but watch the dogs that slip around on it as it can cause injuries.Ive been twice with dogs that have pulled muscles and hip bruises from slipping on this floor.It is really ,really durable and is easy to keep up.


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Jay Dufour said:


> We have the Pergo too...but watch the dogs that slip around on it as it can cause injuries.Ive been twice with dogs that have pulled muscles and hip bruises from slipping on this floor.It is really ,really durable and is easy to keep up.



The slip issues pertain to all laminate/hardwood floor and vinyl flooring. Runners and/or throw rugs seem to be a must.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I did a semi-rough ceramic tile in our basement. Easy to clean, dogs don't seem to slip much and it looks nice. We have one nice area rug and the dogs love it.

Our laminate flooring upstairs doesn't scratch too bad but it is slippery for the dogs and kids. Socks and laminate = skating rink. I would not recommend putting this on stairs - my parents have this and it is VERY slippery for us and the dogs.


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

We have real wood laminate glued down to concrete slab and only wear is where my chair is at my desk. Dogs haven't been a problem. I've been to homes with Pergo type floors (snap together) and I don't like the hollow sound they make. Bought our flooring 6 years ago from Lowes.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I just had Pergo put in and we love it! My wife took every sharp tool/knife she could find and attempted to scratch the Pergo and she couldn't make a mark on it!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

WWW.Lumberliquidators.com

Install this product in our home.

Dogs are in frequently

We use runners in high traffis areas.

The product has a 50 year warrenty

really tough silicon oxide finish.

I really love our floors

Go with the SOLID wood. You wont be sorry, easy to install yourownself!


Gooser


----------



## JoAnn Stancer (Oct 17, 2006)

I have the pergo floor made by Mohawk. I went for the middle of the road price stuff and it was the type that was pre glued, the company stated that it was better than the snap together non glued stuff and I have area's where it has come apart at the seams. It mainly does it in the winter time when we have our fireplace going in the living room non stop then it does go some what together in the summer. I have 2 chessies and they don't leave scratches on it. It is very slippery and they can't get there traction so they have found out that when they hear a noice instead of running around my sectional couch I have they jump over the top so they don't have to slide. When doing so they move the couch so I do have numerous scratches under the couch from the feet. If I ever decide to move my funiture you will be able to see those marks. they also said that the preglued stuff would keep moisture out better and my washer overflowed and water was sitting on the floor for awhile and it did start to bubble up at the seams slightly. I have dropped wood on the floor carring it in to the fireplace and have put goughes in the floor that way also.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

lizard55033 said:


> I'd go with Pergo...that stuff is tough. I've got a buddy with 3 Great Danes and not a scratch yet, this is after 2 years.


Same here. Five dogs on it and the only dings have been from me dropping a marble slab on it. You will need rugs in traffic areas for the dogs so they don't slid all over. Some of mine have no problems walking on it but others look like they are walking on ice


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

My father and brother have a floorcovering business and Ive installed alot of stuff over the years. Pergo really isn't that bad but I like tile because if installed right it will outlast you and your dogs. It really depends on how active your dogs are. For me I have anything from old dogs to young crazy wild dogs to puppies. Ive decided my next place is going to be tile and stained or stamped concrete in the rooms the pooches come in.


----------

